
RestControl – modern framework for testing REST api - wgbg
https://github.com/rest-control/rest-control
======
wgbg
Hello! I would like to present RestControl, modern framework for testsing REST
api in expressive and elegant way.

Project is in alpha phase so some features is missing, but together with my
friends from QA, we'are working on improvements and new features. Current
project roadmap you can find on github.com

Take care and thanks for any sugestions and ideas!

